# Pipe line corrosion and cathodic protection



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

SEE ATTACHED LINK
http://rs50.rapidshare.com/files/8386457/Pipeline_Corrosion_and_Cathodic_Protection_3E.rar


----------



## ouadah (9 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## asal_80_77 (13 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر يابش مهندس


----------



## ouadah (27 سبتمبر 2011)

merci


----------



## ABDOU3 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك

*Pipelines Technologie*


----------



## ABDOU3 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


*Pipelines Technologie*


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (28 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mehdi09 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

